# Which Sinn Chronograph is your favorite?



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Admittedly, I am not a Sinn owner. But, I have known for a couple years now that it will be my next $1,000 purchase. Aesthetically, I love the 144 because of the case shape and the pulsometer. But, the most important aspect of my next purchase is simply that it be a useful chronograph. My question to you all is this: 144 vs. 356/8 vs. 756 (103 is too big for me personally)... which is your favorite?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

103 with the countdown bezel


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Does the 103 feel big on the wrist? I have pretty small wrists at about 7 in, and while i'm not so worried about the diameter, the thickness worries me a bit.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

756 UTC. 356 a close second.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

avslyke said:


> Does the 103 feel big on the wrist? I have pretty small wrists at about 7 in, and while i'm not so worried about the diameter, the thickness worries me a bit.


It sits up quite a bit, IMO. That's basically why I sold mine.

The 103 dial is one of my favorite dials of all-time, but too darn thick. Plus, I don't like domed crystal.

If that watch was 13mm thick with flat crystal, it would still be in my rotation with lots of wrist time.


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

avslyke said:


> Does the 103 feel big on the wrist? I have pretty small wrists at about 7 in, and while i'm not so worried about the diameter, the thickness worries me a bit.


It depends on which 103 variant you are talking about.

The acrylic 103 has an all black bezel, which acts as a visual deterrent to the total case thickness. The result means you only see about 10mm of stainless steel case and the rest of the thickness goes to the black bezel+domed acrylic crystal.

The sapphire version on the other hand, would look much thicker, though still not as bad as the 756 (literally a hockey puck) or the 356 (due to it's smaller diameter with same thickness).

I have a 6.25" wrist, was facing the same dilemma last year and ended up choosing the 103 acrylic. If I don't feel it's big, you shouldn't too.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Good to know that you enjoy the 756 UTC - The dual-time option is something that will definitely play into the decision.



DummySmacks said:


> 756 UTC. 356 a close second.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Thickness difference based on the crystal variants is a good point that I hadn't thought about with the 103... and good to know that you enjoy it with a similarly small wrist. I think visually, and due to the functionality of the chronograph, I will end up leaning toward one of the options without the pilot's bezel.



ChronoSage said:


> It depends on which 103 variant you are talking about.
> 
> The acrylic 103 has an all black bezel, which acts as a visual deterrent of the total case thickness. The result means you only see about 10mm of stainless steel case and the rest of the thickness goes to the black bezel+domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> ...


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Of the ones you listed, I probably like the 144 the most. I like the design of the 756, but think the lack of a running second would bother me. That being said, I like the 103 more than the ones you listed, and the 900 Flieger is my favorite.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Ive definitely been leaning most toward the 144 for a while. I definitely agree with you about the lack of running seconds on the 756... that was a worry of mine that I was hoping would either be brought up or disagreed with here, so that's very helpful. The 900 is awesome, I think aesthetically it might be a bit too refined for what I'm looking for in the end though.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

The 356 is my favorite, I like everything about it and It's definitely going to be my next purchase, how soon next will be is yet to be determined. Here's a pic I took of one at the Watchbuys road show in Raleigh NC.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, the 356 is always so good looking - great photo! I can't wait to get to one of those WatchBuys roadshows! I've known in the back of my mind that this was probably going to come down to the 144/144 GMT and the 356/8 (love the dual-time option), and I think that's where I am at this point still. It'll be tough to change those ideas unless I see the 756 in person and am not bummed about not seeing the running seconds.



Drumguy said:


> The 356 is my favorite, I like everything about it and It's definitely going to be my next purchase, how soon next will be is yet to be determined. Here's a pic I took of one at the Watchbuys road show in Raleigh NC.


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

The 103 with acrylic cristal. Classic and classy!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

avslyke said:


> Ive definitely been leaning most toward the 144 for a while. I definitely agree with you about the lack of running seconds on the 756... that was a worry of mine that I was hoping would either be brought up or disagreed with here, so that's very helpful. The 900 is awesome, I think aesthetically it might be a bit too refined for what I'm looking for in the end though.


I guess if you're OCD, like most of us watch enthusiasts are, and need to know whether the watch is running +/- 3 seconds or 5 seconds or maybe it's just an aesthetic preference, then I could see how the lack of running seconds could be an issue. However for me, I got used to it pretty quickly. I set the time based on my cellphone like I would any other watch and don't think about the accuracy too much, other than making sure the watch is running within at least a minute of course. I've wanted a bi-compax setup for some time and the 756 fit the bill nicely.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

103


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha I will admit to being a bit OCD, but at the same time that is also great to hear from someone who owns the watch. The positive side of not having the running seconds is the overall simplicity of a great portion of the dial, which is really nice as well. I'll definitely keep the "vote up" for the 756 in mind, as it is also my favorite size of the three at 40mm diameter and 14mm thickness.



DummySmacks said:


> I guess if you're OCD, like most of us watch enthusiasts are, and need to know whether the watch is running +/- 3 seconds or 5 seconds or maybe it's just an aesthetic preference, then I could see how the lack of running seconds could be an issue. However for me, I got used to it pretty quickly. I set the time based on my cellphone like I would any other watch and don't think about the accuracy too much, other than making sure the watch is running within at least a minute of course. I've wanted a bi-compax setup for some time and the 756 fit the bill nicely.


----------



## ikorman (Jan 30, 2010)

Sinn 356 UTC would be great, if I had a budget for another chrono now  One of the cleaner looking faces in the line-up, in my opinion.


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

No question about it: the 358 UTC Diapal. Has everything it should and nothing it shouldn't. And, the best looking dial Sinn has ever made.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love the curve on that 103. The distortion on the numbers just gets my motor running.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm partial to the Sinn 356, as I have it on my wrist now. It's one of my favorite pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

A few pictures to illustrate the thickness and size of the 103 acrylic when wearing it. Be mindful that my wrist is puny at 6.25"


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely a good amount of wrist presence with the 103! I like that strap on it a lot!



ChronoSage said:


> A few pictures to illustrate the thickness and size of the 103 acrylic when wearing it. Be mindful that my wrist is puny at 6.25"


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Being that it has a UTC variant, I'm definitely keeping the 358 in the sights. I agree, the dial is an amazing sight.



nm7273 said:


> No question about it: the 358 UTC Diapal. Has everything it should and nothing it shouldn't. And, the best looking dial Sinn has ever made.


----------



## AAAAAThats6As (May 20, 2015)

you should win some kind of award for holding that in your hands and not purchasing.



Drumguy said:


> The 356 is my favorite, I like everything about it and It's definitely going to be my next purchase, how soon next will be is yet to be determined. Here's a pic I took of one at the Watchbuys road show in Raleigh NC.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

AAAAAThats6As said:


> you should win some kind of award for holding that in your hands and not purchasing.


It was pretty easy, I can't afford one right now and my wife would kill me LOL.


----------



## drpopilopidus (Aug 10, 2016)

103 St Sa for me. I've tried acrylic a few times, but it's just nice to not have to worry about sapphire.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ Simply gorgeous pictures.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

drpopilopidus said:


> 103 St Sa for me. I've tried acrylic a few times, but it's just nice to not have to worry about sapphire.


I like the 103 St Sa too but that extra thickness made me go for the acrylic instead. Love the watch, but if I could mix and match in a perfect world it would have the same bezel as the St Sa


----------



## granitsky (Dec 12, 2010)

I love my 756, it's not as tall as people make it out to be. It slips under my shirt cuff when I need it to and I don't really notice it when wearing it. The lack of a second hand isn't a big deal at all. When I need seconds I just run the chrono. It's also extremely easy to read the time when you're in a hurry.


----------



## DocFossil (Aug 20, 2007)

I am strongly partial to the Sinn 103 line. I have a Sinn 103 ST SA UTC which for many years was the only watch which I wore. It now shares wrist time with the Sinn 103 Blue limited edition.

No need for a watch winder. Wear one on one day, the other the next and there is enough power reserve that they both keep running.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

From their current available line, I like the classic 103. Hoping that would be my next Sinn.

From their discontinued line, I love the lemania 5100 powered 157 with its central chrono minutes counter. I also have the acrylic 356 copper dial.

157 Ti Ty



















356 Flieger II



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm also a big fan of the 5100 under a classic Sinn 144 but that 356! So much movement! Beautiful. Will they develop a copper patina over time? Are there any vintage copper Sinns?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

There's a lot to choose from in the Sinn 103 series. I don't think you can go wrong. Here are my two babies..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

avslyke said:


> Admittedly, I am not a Sinn owner. But, I have known for a couple years now that it will be my next $1,000 purchase. Aesthetically, I love the 144 because of the case shape and the pulsometer. But, the most important aspect of my next purchase is simply that it be a useful chronograph. My question to you all is this: 144 vs. 356/8 vs. 756 (103 is too big for me personally)... which is your favorite?


There is a similar threat: Chrono Battle: 144 vs 356. You should check it out. You will find a few suggestions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't know why it doesn't get more love but to me the 358 UTC Diapal is Sinn's best Chronograph ever. How could you not love that face and inside its got the best technology Sinn has ever offered.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

My favorite current Sinns are the 141/142 and 144. Though that 157 a few posts up is stunning. Then I came a cross this a few months ago, a vintage 142. LOVE IT.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06 (Jul 13, 2016)

jonathanp77 said:


> From their current available line, I like the classic 103. Hoping that would be my next Sinn.
> 
> From their discontinued line, I love the lemania 5100 powered 157 with its central chrono minutes counter. I also have the acrylic 356 copper dial.
> 
> ...


Recently saw a clean 157 thats tempting me. Cant decide between that and the 144!!!


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

dcaggie06 said:


> Recently saw a clean 157 thats tempting me. Cant decide between that and the 144!!!


That 157 looks awesome!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

The 157 is an amazing watch. It has a clean, understated look, yet still has definite wrist presence. And don't forget the Lemania 5100 engine. I owned a 157 many moons ago and finally picked up another last year. If you find a good deal on one, especially in titanium, go for it. You won't regret it.



dcaggie06 said:


> Recently saw a clean 157 thats tempting me. Cant decide between that and the 144!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This specific 103. Can find it preowned.









The Sapphire variants are also thicker because of the sapphire crystal on the underside. It lifts it off the wrist a bit. I owned the 103 acrylic and it definitely is flatter and closer to the wrist.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

This. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Well I just traded my Sinn 103 Ti TESTAF for a Speedy but kept my humble 103 St Acrylic. Another 30 years and it'll be perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peristalsis (Apr 12, 2014)

Re. 103 thickness, Sinn can customise the watch:

- The acrylic 103 is thinner, with a thin, curved case-back and much of the 15.5mm height being the (beautiful) domed acrylic. If you spec it with a sapphire crystal, it's not quite as tall. It can be made taller by spec'ing the thicker sapphire case-back (which as well as being thicker, is less curved so sits more proud on some wrists)

- Equally, the 103 ST SA can be made slightly less tall by asking for the solid case-back from the 103 ST.

Jim


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

The idea of customizing in order to decrease thickness is a great point!! Didn't cross my mind initially!



Peristalsis said:


> Re. 103 thickness, Sinn can customise the watch:
> 
> - The acrylic 103 is thinner, with a thin, curved case-back and much of the 15.5mm height being the (beautiful) domed acrylic. If you spec it with a sapphire crystal, it's not quite as tall. It can be made taller by spec'ing the thicker sapphire case-back (which as well as being thicker, is less curved so sits more proud on some wrists)
> 
> ...


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

ten13th said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Arktis is awesome man! hard to find, but such a killer look!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think for me it has to be the EZM1 - but - for a real world everyday wear I think the 103 Acrylic has to be the most flexible watch in the Sinn stable.


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

longstride said:


> I think for me it has to be the EZM1 - but - for a real world everyday wear I think the 103 Acrylic has to be the most flexible watch in the Sinn stable.
> 
> View attachment 11113866


Man, killer pick with the EZM1. The way that that chronograph is laid out on the dial is super unique. Such a great watch to own. Enjoy!!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Still looking....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Love all the useful features available on the do-it-all 757 UTC.
dP


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the history behind the Sinn 903 family!










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

For me all posted look great..my 2 
.


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

for me my both beauties and also one of the rares Sinn watches = Tide (Gezeiten)


----------



## the_Dentist (Dec 19, 2008)

Sinn 103 St Sa Ar - A universal classic


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am a sucker for the copper dial


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

Are any of the current Sinn chronos no date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

don't own one but hoping to get a 356 in the future!


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

my favorite:
sinn bundeswehr chronograph


----------



## bpc (Jan 19, 2011)

The 356 will always have my heart...


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## tonupbklyn (Jun 11, 2006)

wow...just WOW!



tag_mclaren said:


> for me my both beauties and also one of the rares Sinn watches = Tide (Gezeiten)
> 
> View attachment 11132074


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

356 is my favorite. It will be mine one day (pic i took at Watchbuys roadshow)


----------



## kjenckes (Oct 6, 2007)

The 756 UTC is an awesome watch


----------



## timepilot2018 (Apr 19, 2018)

bpc said:


> The 356 will always have my heart...


Yours is the only other Mercedes 356 I've ever seen! I own #13 of this 100 piece LE. Both of your 356s look fantastic!


----------



## Flighty7T34 (Nov 17, 2019)

Well I have quite a vast experience with Sinn Chronographs.... At the top of my list of SINN favorites are the following...

The 900 Flieger
The EZM 10 Testaf
The 3006 Hunter 
and lastly
The HourGlass 356 Limited

The Hunter is quite complex as is the EZM 10 just chock full of SINN tech... whilst the 900 is so much like the Omega Speedmaster and the 356 Hourglass Limited with that aged face just is so retro... 

As a daily wearing watch I would give the nod to the 900 Flieger then the Hourglass 356...


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Glad this thread was resurrected from 2017.

My favorite is my 303. Not too many Sinn's with a tachy bezel.


----------



## MrMilshark (Jul 19, 2007)

This one! And the 358 sa on a close number two😊👍


----------



## kevinski410 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm surprised the EZM10 doesn't get more love, only 2 mentions in 4 pages. Or the 900, for that matter, which I think is only mentioned once. And the FFD watches don't seem to get any love at all.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

the 103 looks great but ive always had a thing about right/left symmetry when it comes to subdials. Because of that and because iv always lusted for a navi timer, the 903 is next on my list.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

There can be only one ......... The EZM1



and maybe the 13 to


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

A vote for the 356 Flieger III Sa. The copper one does seem to get most of the plaudits (and it's really, really nice) but I'm a big fan of the silver electroplated guilloche dial here.


----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a 103 St C Limited Edition checking in....


----------

